# Yahoo- Dr. Duane A. Kimmey: Low-fat diet may ease gas dilemma (Detroit News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Dr. Kimmey: I have a 3-year-old boxer. He has the worst flatulence. My veterinarian has changed his diet multiple times. We've even tried all-natural diets. Nothing seems to stop the gas. This is a stinky situation. Please help!View the full article


----------

